
Carbon Planets in the Early Universe - gliese1337
http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/05/01/mnras.stw1037.abstract?sid=24475b2f-48a6-42c8-b7d6-8c61afe7e30c
======
gliese1337
There is pop-sci reporting on this at
[http://www.wired.co.uk/article/universe-first-life-carbon-
pl...](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/universe-first-life-carbon-planets) and
[http://www.eartharchives.org/sharebars/231](http://www.eartharchives.org/sharebars/231)

